# Golden/Cocker Spaniel Mix Male - 1 year old



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's a very handsome young man. I believe he came in as a stray and if not claimed will be up for adoption soon.

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He looks just like my daughter's mix she rescued a few years back. We thought he might be a cocker/golden mix. I hope this little guy finds his forever home very soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

That boy is just adorable!!


----------

